# Bravecto



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone used it or know anything about it?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The FDA approved it FDA Approves First Oral Drug for Fleas and Ticks in Dogs with Three Month Duration Chewable tablets instead of the topical applications or collars seems to be a welcome improvement.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This was only a 24 week study done on Beagles.
Done in Ireland. Parasites & Vectors | Full text | Safety of fluralaner chewable tablets (BravectoTM), a novel systemic antiparasitic drug, in dogs after oral administration 

MARKETING AUTHORISATION HOLDERIntervet International B. V.
Wim de Körverstraat 35
5831 AN Boxmeer
The NETHERLANDS
http://ec.europa.eu/health/documents/community-register/2014/20140211127740/anx_127740_en.pdf


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

take some time and read the information in the link provided in the "Irish" study .

vomiting , diarrhea, gastroenteritis , 
significantly lower mean rectal temperatures than the control group (metabolism?) 

plus this in the other "Netherlands" report -- 
"Medicines should not be disposed of via wastewater or household waste. 
Ask your veterinary surgeon how to dispose of medicines no longer required. These measures should help to protect the environment. "

Plus the repeated warning to thoroughly wash your hands with soapy water immediately after handling the tablets .
I can just see it now . Who reads the precautions on the label ? People handling the tablets as if they were some tasty liver flavoured treat . Fortunately the product targets insect neurons and not mammalian (?) 

plus one of the excipients is aspartame .


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies 

We've been having an issue with brown ticks despite using K9 Advantix, Bug Off Garlic and Wondercide Cedar Oil. I've pulled them off the dog and have found them inside the house. 

I went ahead and gave the Bravecto on Thursday evening (I actually do read package inserts so I was sure to wash thoroughly, although when handling meds/drugs that really should go without saying). About 10 minutes later Eugene was pretty hyper, running around the yard as if chasing a bunny and was salivating more than usual. It didn't last long, he was back to normal pretty quickly.

He's developed a slight limp Friday and seems a little less energetic. I'm thinking this isn't related to the drug at all. Tick related? Coincidence? What do you think? He seems to be better today but I'm wondering if I should take him back to the vet anyway..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think he'll be fine and he is already better. Seems to me that the limp and fatigue could be caused by his hyper running around the yard in the heat and humidity the evening before when you gave him the dose. Hope it works against the ticks.


----------



## islandtek (May 6, 2010)

E.Hatch said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> We've been having an issue with brown ticks despite using K9 Advantix, Bug Off Garlic and Wondercide Cedar Oil. I've pulled them off the dog and have found them inside the house.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I was doing some research on Bravecta today and came across your post from 2014 that you had tried it, are you still using it with any issues? I received some today from my vet for my 6yr old GSD and havent liked what Ive read about it so far....


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

No I am not using it anymore. My dog acted so strangely after taking it - hyper, foamed at the mouth a bit, followed by lethargy and a limp for days - that I couldn't justify using it again. Even if the symptoms he experienced weren't actually related to the drug or not, it wasn't worth the risk to me.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Huh.. Have been using essential oils and that has worked, but we are on five different County teams for SAR and you can't always have time to 'oil up' the dogs. I tried Bravecto this May for both and had zero adverse reactions and zero ticks.. And they are bad bad this year... Full gsd female and a gsd/malamute male 2yrs both of them


----------



## islandtek (May 6, 2010)

Im still on the fence about it...its still seems to new to the market...my boy is healthy now and fed a raw diet. Last year he had a severe case of lyme disease and it took 6 months to get him clear of it so I do need to do something this summer...the eseential oil you use, is it the rose geranium?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rose geranium works the best for out ticks, but I mixed lavender, lemongrass as well.. But the rose definitely worked the best.. Didn't necessarily keep them from piggy backing on the fur (but only like one or 2 compared to 15 and rarely) on occasion, but they didn't burrow or bite.. And the dogs smelled good, strong, but good


----------



## eugenepi1025 (Apr 14, 2016)

I had used it once but I've switched to Nexgard heartgard combination because it works better.


----------



## islandtek (May 6, 2010)

Hineni7 said:


> Rose geranium works the best for out ticks, but I mixed lavender, lemongrass as well.. But the rose definitely worked the best.. Didn't necessarily keep them from piggy backing on the fur (but only like one or 2 compared to 15 and rarely) on occasion, but they didn't burrow or bite.. And the dogs smelled good, strong, but good


I have read good things about rose geranium...what type of carrier oil do you use? I have read if used directly it can cause problems..do you apply on the neck, shoulder blades and hind end like a topical?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I wound up using it when we got into some fleas that would not go away despite natural methods, then other flea medicines. It seems to work well for about 9 months now with no side effects.

To me it is a risk analysis like the lepto stuff to which i finally gave in. I know more real-life dogs personally who have either had lepto or a tick disease than reactions from the preventives.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to use a carrier oil but found a few drops put on my hands rubbed on neck, ears (they love to bite on the inside of the ears and behind the ear too), legs, belly and a quick pat on the back did what I wanted.. If I knew I was going to be in dense brush I made sure a heavier dose, if just low grass then a lighter dose.. Never had a reaction with any of the oils, however, the heavier and stronger oils were used with a carrier or base which would be grapeseed, sweet almond, whatever I currently had.. I've used oils for lots of ailments and they have worked amazingly well.. Have a mixture made up for gashes and abrasions that works sooooo freaking good.. Like amazing good.. But - some animals can be more sensitive to oils so you want to be careful and go slowly..


----------



## islandtek (May 6, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I know more real-life dogs personally who have either had lepto or a tick disease than reactions from the preventives.


Good point..Lyme is the problem we have here...its been getting worse these past few yrs...I used to use Advantix, thats what he was on when he got lyme disease so my vet has recommended Bravecto, which is fairly new to the market in Canada...


----------



## islandtek (May 6, 2010)

Hineni7 said:


> I used to use a carrier oil but found a few drops put on my hands rubbed on neck, ears (they love to bite on the inside of the ears and behind the ear too), legs, belly and a quick pat on the back did what I wanted.. If I knew I was going to be in dense brush I made sure a heavier dose, if just low grass then a lighter dose.. Never had a reaction with any of the oils, however, the heavier and stronger oils were used with a carrier or base which would be grapeseed, sweet almond, whatever I currently had.. I've used oils for lots of ailments and they have worked amazingly well.. Have a mixture made up for gashes and abrasions that works sooooo freaking good.. Like amazing good.. But - some animals can be more sensitive to oils so you want to be careful and go slowly..


I love using the oils as well, have not tried the rose geranium yet, but I experimented this spring with lavender and eucalyptis oil using olive oil as a carrier, rub it on his ears and belly as well as myself and it has been working great at keeping the mosquitoes away! :smile2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Quality EO's are the key to success.

I like Ananda Apothecary b/c they carry most every type of EO and cold pressed carrier oils. (There are other quality places like "Young Living Oils" but they don't carry everything) 


TEST a little drop on their collar before putting it on their skin to be sure they are not sensitive to it. They probably won’t like the smells and shy away a little.

*IF doing “Flea & Tick Oil Repellent”: You may want to start with at least 2 different EO’s and 1 Carrier. I'd choose the Catnip and Rose Geranium EO. I use a different combo every day. You can order 2 or 3 little mixing bottles, the ones with eye droppers, 4th item down, $2.00 each. Don’t forget to write down what you are mixing and tape it to the bottle. http://www.anandaapothecary.com/bottles.html#cobalt
You'll also need a very small funnel for these bottles.

Some of my favorites:
*Cat*nip* (Nepta Cataria) not Cat*mint *(Nepta Faassenii- which is a beautiful perennial) is said to be 10 X more effective than DEET. This one is a must: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/aromatherapy-essential-oils/catnip.html 5ml=$11

*Rose Geranium is one is another must! Very effective http://www.anandaapothecary.com/aromatherapy-essential-oils/geranium-rose-essential-oil.html 5ml=$13.66

*Niaouli: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/aromatherapy-essential-oils/niaouli-essential-oil.html 12ml=$7.36

*Lemon Grass: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/aromatherapy-essential-oils/lemongrass-essential-oil.html should be mixed with Rose Geranium or Citronella to be the most effective. 12ml=$6.00

*Citronella: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/arom...ntial-oil.html 

**Spike* Lavender: Good for ticks: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/arom...der-spike.html 

*Yarrow: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/arom...rrow-blue.html 

*Clove: Good repellent combined with Citronella: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/arom...ntial-oil.html


CARRIER OILS: Aromatherapy Carrier Oils, Cold Pressed and Organic (I use Almond)
Never put un-diluted Essentials Oils directly on skin. Combined with a carrier oil or water first.

I have also used these non chemical flea/tick tags with success:
They need to be put on BEFORE an infestation of fleas occurs.
*Easy Defense *Flea & Tick Tag: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/produc...ag/999024.aspx
*Tickless Pet Ultrasonic:*http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/produc...nt/586000.aspx

Moms


----------



## islandtek (May 6, 2010)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Quality EO's are the key to success.
> 
> I like Ananda Apothecary b/c they carry most every type of EO and cold pressed carrier oils. (There are other quality places like "Young Living Oils" but they don't carry everything)
> 
> ...


Great info on the oils! Thank you! :smile2:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Didn't ever think of catnip.. Will have to try that one .. Yes, I initially got into EO's for tick prevention but after in depth study saw the other benefits and now use them everyday for SOOOO many things.. All my family got sick multiple times last winter.. I didn't at all.. Thieves oil to the rescue.. Gave some to them when sick using an ionic diffuser and cut their flu in half, colds gone in 2days instead of 8 to 10..awesome stuff! 

But tick prevention, mosquitoes, fleas, etc, smells good and works well.. Ironically, I didn't find the citronella to work so well on the ticks, but good for mosquitoes, awesome.. Too bad oregano is so hot, because it burns the ticks up into crispy critters like nothing else.. Rosemary is supposed to work well too, but I didn't see any effect for our area..


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Moms,

What's the EO to carrier oil ratio? How much do you apply and how often? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

E.Hatch said:


> Moms,
> 
> What's the EO to carrier oil ratio? How much do you apply and how often?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Recipe: 10-25 drops of Rose Geranium Essential Oil (or whichever one or two you choose) mixed with 2 Tablespoons of a Carrier Oil such as Sweet Almond Oil. 


Apply in areas down center of their back, just as you would the commercial brand. Dot the mixture lightly on to the tips of dog’s ears but *not* close to eyes. Make sure you test a small spot on your dogs’ skin (for sensitivities) before committing to the whole application. Repeat when aroma disappears or if they swim or get bathed. 

Or you can use a daily Spritz of the Essential Oil/Water mix.

*SPRITZ:* Mix 20 drops (or more) of your choice of Essential Oils with 2 cups of spring or distilled water in a spray bottle, using a funnel. Keep out of sun and away from heat. The whole family uses this when we are outdoors!


Moms


----------



## islandtek (May 6, 2010)

There are 2 types of geranium oils correct? The rose geranium is the one that is effective on ticks....I beleive the other is just called geranium? Also,for the the spritz, you may also substitute the water with vodka...oil and water are hard to mix, the alcohol helps mix and disperse better.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

islandtek said:


> There are 2 types of geranium oils correct? The rose geranium is the one that is effective on ticks....I beleive the other is just called geranium? Also,for the the spritz, you may also substitute the water with vodka...oil and water are hard to mix, the alcohol helps mix and disperse better.



Yes, Rose Geranium is the correct one!

True about the water mix, but if you shake the spray bottle thoroughly each time before using it works well!

Moms


----------

